

Ask HN: Machine Vision Advice - yogione

I just got a machine vision project.
I need to capture video of component testing, convert it to avi files.
I need to be able to start/stop camera recording with a pulse,
tranfer the data to a pc, render the video for analysis.
Looking for advice/on-line resources regarding camera selection and camera control software
Thanks.
======
noonespecial
Check out the zoneminder project.

<http://www.zoneminder.com/>

It doesn't do what you need, but its fully open source and its made of all of
the stuff you will need to do what you want.

